# Seiko El-370 Opinion And Value?



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm rather excited, but need someone with experience to guide me here. I'm a Seiko fan and have been watching for a birth year Seiko for ages now. I've just found one from my exact MONTH of birth! The bonus on top of this is that the watch is NOS too (and I'm turning 40!)

The watch is an EL-370 electronic. The battery hasn't been fitted but on fitting, it moves ok according to the seller. Price, about Â£150 delivered.

Any comments gratefully received. It's on an original steel mesh btw. I'm on my iPhone now, but can post pics tomorrow if needs be.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

If you go into the electric watch forum and click on electric watches in red writing, click on the makers go to Seiko and it will tell you all you need to know about the EL-370 by the way Â£150 is overpriced IMO.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks. Had a read there about it. I've seen a few birth month watches in the past but this is the first NOS one. It is in mint condition. But, it's Â£150 delivered and I'll probably get hit for customs on that too.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Some pics of the actual watch for sale:


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2007)

Johnny_E said:


> Some pics of the actual watch for sale:


Not sure about the price, Johnny - but the watch itself is breathtaking. I say go for it! IanM


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

IanM said:


> Johnny_E said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the price, Johnny - but the watch itself is breathtaking. I say go for it! IanM
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

When was the last time you saw a nos one of these? Never I would suspect, true NOS vintage watches are very very hard to judge value wise, I dont think the price is too outragous, possibly twice the price of a used example....? I say go for it and be proud to own the best example you possibly can get of its type... It is to commemorate a special occasion after all... 

EDIT.. Its a rare watch too, part of Seikos history, you dont see them for sale too often..


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

You are right. I will struggle to find a NOS March 1971 watch of ANY brand.

So... this is now an INCOMING!! Just bought it. Heres 2 more pics.



















For those who are interested in such a NOS item - he has 2 more EL-370's from 1971. Both lovely (one on a lovely bracelet too). Search for eBay seller watchcti - he has a NOS Elnix too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Johnny!! I dont think youll regret it, the watch will remain, money comes and gos....

As someone else who is 40 soon I think you did the right thing


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Johnny!! I dont think youll regret it, the watch will remain, money comes and gos....
> 
> As someone else who is 40 soon I think you did the right thing


The last March 1971 I saw, was a used chrono (6139 IIRC). I lingered on the sale, and when I re-checked a day later, it was gone. I couldn't take that chance with this one, being NOS.

It'll be nice wearing this - knowing we're exactly the same age


----------

